# Recommended WARM winter tall boots?



## Feenat (Aug 30, 2013)

I work on a farm and ride all during the day so I need something waterproof, super warm, durable and comfortable. I've also got rather big feet. Most women's 10s are tightish, so brands that are more roomy would also be a great tip! What are your best recommendations for tall boots!? 

Also wen I say warm I really mean WARM lol I have bad circulation in my feet and have almost lost toes a few times in regular work boots (outside for an hour or two, nothing like now. Now I'm out ALL DAY)


----------



## Pambam (May 9, 2012)

I have renauds, I struggle too, both hands and feet, I've tried numerous winter riding boots that haven't helped, what has helped is battery heated socks!

I've also just bought these Mountain Horse® Eclipse - Mountain Horse USA, Horse riding boots ...

The batteries are awkward with high boots unless they are loose ones so with these it should just sit above


----------



## Feenat (Aug 30, 2013)

I have the same thing! So you know exactly what I'm talking about! I have tried the heated socks and gloves (and jackets!) I've also tried the non battery operated heated insoles. I think the insoles might actually work better. My battery operated clothing has never gotten very warm. I'll check out the boots. One of my coworkers has been all about Mountain Horse lately. Thanks


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend has found those hand warmer packets placed in her boots makes a big different. She had tried various styles of boots and found the packets worked best. Check Cabeela's. I think they sell them altho if you call around sporting good stores may carry them. Cabeela's sells all kinds of camping gear and cold weather stuff.


----------



## Pambam (May 9, 2012)

Feenat said:


> I have the same thing! So you know exactly what I'm talking about! I have tried the heated socks and gloves (and jackets!) I've also tried the non battery operated heated insoles. I think the insoles might actually work better. My battery operated clothing has never gotten very warm. I'll check out the boots. One of my coworkers has been all about Mountain Horse lately. Thanks


Yeh the battery ones don't get very warm, I put those socks from marks work warehouse, the heat thick ones ontop of the battery socks and I'm ok and we get -40 windchill here:shock:

Gloves, ugh, I have real issues with my hands due to renauds and shutting my fingers in the garage door and doing major nerve damage, I bought real expensive riding ones, shoot I forget the brand, I'll look for you!.....still not perfect, someone told me to try beaver gloves, but I'm not sure if they'll be too thick to ride in?


----------



## Feenat (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh yeah gloves. I almost don't bother anymore! No matter how good or heavy the gloves are my fingers still turn blue and lock up. That's gonna be my next mission. I need them more for working around the barn then riding. My hands stay a little warmer on the horse lol 

Yeah those warmer packets aren't half bad. I have a big box of them already! I'm just hoping to find some really well insulated boots that don't require multiple layers and heat packs as add ons X.X Especially since my feet and calves are bigger. Layering under shoes isn't easy.


----------



## Feenat (Aug 30, 2013)

How do you feel about Muck Boots? I'm seeing some really good reviews! And I'm liking how this sounds 

Arctic Pro Professional Extreme-Conditions Sport Boot ACP-998K


----------



## Feenat (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok Just ordered those! I just hope I can ride in them...


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I love Muck Boots and have them for working around the barn on days I'm not riding- but I don't ride in them because the toe (and tread under the toe) is so big and rounded I don't feel comfortable with them in my stirrups.

I have these and love them: Brossard Tall Winter Boot. They are super warm and comfortable enough to work a full day around the barn.

If you find you don't like riding in the Muck Boots, I'd highly recommend looking for these.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have never found boots that keep my toes warm for winter riding. So I stock up big time on these:










It does the trick!!!


----------



## Pambam (May 9, 2012)

egrogan said:


> I love Muck Boots and have them for working around the barn on days I'm not riding- but I don't ride in them because the toe (and tread under the toe) is so big and rounded I don't feel comfortable with them in my stirrups.
> 
> I have these and love them: Brossard Tall Winter Boot. They are super warm and comfortable enough to work a full day around the barn.
> 
> If you find you don't like riding in the Muck Boots, I'd highly recommend looking for these.


Agree, impossible to ride in unless bareback:wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I use those little hand warmer packets, too. Can't go wrong, the ones I have last for like six hours <3


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Instead of gloves, switch to wool mitts. I use the hunter mitts whereby I can expose my fingers if needed while the rest of the mitt covers my hand. Fingers curled up together stay warmer than when in gloves. Wool is still your best bet. This is from someone who does chores in -30 weather.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought these ones a few winters ago, great to ride in, great for keeping your feet warm while outside during -40C, no cold tootsies! 
Mountain Horse Rimfrost Rider II Winter Boots | DRB0616 | Greenhawk#


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have the Muck boot ones meant for riding. They are taller have different sole & a heel meant for riding. Brit colt Style,a bit more $ than your regular Muck boot styles 
http://www.darngoodboots.ca/work-bo...page=flypage.tpl&product_id=155&category_id=7


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Since I have worn Muck boots I have never had my feet cold again!!!


----------



## Colour my World (Jun 3, 2013)

I had mountain horse paddock boots in winter that were extremely warm. I'm sure their tall boots are just as warm!


----------



## Feenat (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! Yes I'm betting I'll need a second pair of boots for riding. I am definitely looking at those Mountain Horse rimfrost riders. The paddock boots I have now have ZERO insulation. How would you all say the Mountain Horse boots hold up? I'm just hoping to get 2 winters out of them for the money.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I use the Ariat Bromont tall insulated boot. The foot is waterproof and it is fully insulated. It is easy to ride in, as well. IMO, If it is too cold to ride in this boot, it is probably too cold for the horse to be ridden.

The only complaint, is that it doesn't come in the Ariat tall sizes. So, it is a tad short. 
Ariat® Bromont Tall Boot - Waterproof Footwear from SmartPak Equine


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Another suggestion - look for boots that have a rubber foot and sole. Rubber is warmer than the thermoplastic. I like the ladies' Sorrels with the felt liners. My preference is to wear them without socks, not even a thin nylon sock. The men's boots are bulky. Sorrels have a rubber foot. Maybe that's Sorels. Hmmm.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the brit style muckboots as well that allow for riding. They're a bit clunky to get in the stirrup, but I have a big foot.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

There are many good boots on the market, so I won't recommend any not already listed here. I used to teach OUTSIDE in the winter and I was in non-heated surroundings from 8 AM to 4 PM most Saturdays, even with snow and ice and very cold. You must avoid SWEATING in your boots. Therefore I recommend two pairs of socks:
1 pair of 100% silk next to your skin
1 pair of either 100% COTTON OR 100% wool
_(Some socks that are 85% wool and 15% acrylic/nylon are fine, too. The other is the elastic stitching.)_
Buy boots that are big enough and/or wide enough so that with the socks on you can move your toes around. You will have a pocket of air that gets warm and surrounds your toes and keeps them warm.
ALSO, Drive out in other shoes and socks. Change into your outside shoes and socks in a place that is not heated but out of the wind. *Make sure that your feet are completely dry* before you put on your outside socks and shoes.
I used to change back into my driving shoes right before I left.
DH and I even camped when it was nighttime temps in the 20s and we wore heavy leather boots, and we kept our feet warm this way, although we packed several pairs of socks.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

not sure if anyone mentioned them but I absolutely love my dublin pinnacle boots. I got them last winter to have a boot I could work and ride in and they were perfect! I have short legs and somewhat wide calves too and they fit me soooo well. All the other boots were too tall. Every once and awhile I just respray them with waterproofing spray and Ive had no issues! Even in 4" of mud haha


----------

